# [SOLVED] Wireless USB adapter not picking up any wifi networks



## johnnyd7 (Oct 3, 2012)

I took this wifi adapter from a pc that isn't being used, and decided to plug it into one that is. While it was in the other pc, it worked, now that it's in this pc it doesn't detect ANY wifi networks. I decided to plug it into a laptop and it worked the minute the drivers were installed.

The problems are as follows:
* When plugged into the pc, the adapter's utility app just says "Checking status" and no info being displayed thereafter.
* Windows says the device is working, but it does not come up in the Internet Access popup window in the task bar.
* No info comes up in Xirrus except for the name of the adapter. 

I installed both the drivers that came with the adapter, and the latest drivers from windows update. Neither worked.

It is a Billion BiPAC 3011N adapter.

Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless USB adapter not picking up any wifi networks*

can we see
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below. 

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC* 

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation


If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies. 

for each dependancy entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------

Also to help us identify what may be causing the issue
Check the event log, there may be clues to what is failing. To do that 
Start > 
control panel > 
administrative tools > 
event Viewer>

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## johnnyd7 (Oct 3, 2012)

Turns out it was ZoneAlarm (firewall app) causing all the problems.
Thanx for your time.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know


----------

